# Anyone at the Fray?



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where to get one of the Foyt style Turbine bodies in the pic in the link? Car#6 or 88, there are several in the pic

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=50dc3bb611008fe5ff0828e35edcf7c3&oe=5B36F89B

I guess it was not the Fray but at Randys according Small Scale Replicas, Sorry for the confusion

Thanks

Boosted


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

While we wait for follow up to boosted's question....

What scale are those cars shown in the photo link?

I also seem to recall reading that diecast was (is) a part of the Fray in the past. Did Randy's event replace the Fray and are there still diecast cars available at the event. 

I know a few of the slot car customizers here use 1:43 or 64 diecast bodies for molds or kit bashing new slot cars....


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

A lot of nice bodies entered, there is also a modern Indy/Formula body which could be a Tyco or Mega????


----------

